# 2 21 21 fishing adventure.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...haven't fished in a couple weeks and found some time today to venture out.

Milton spillway was my choice to try for fish. The ice fishing thing I didn't have time for as I like to do that just as sun up...

3 hours at rail and jig bite was not happening. Switch up to bobber/minnows 4 foot down and was a slow pick as I got 16 fish in 3 hours.

14 perch
2 walleye.

The perch were bigger than the walleye today lol.
















Good times and great to get out
Got checked again for license by ranger...which for me is always cool. I like to see them guys out an about.

Enjoy the night OGF.

Don.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you talk to the guys ice fishing the dam face? Wondering how they did.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Lewzer said:


> Did you talk to the guys ice fishing the dam face? Wondering how they did.
> View attachment 464749


Good crappie spot in the spring. They are some brave guys! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Lots of balls not many brains! That is the worst spot to be


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I did not...but saw them there. I was wondering how they did??? Looks like a killer spot and all.

I only talked to a ranger today...and he let me in on a little secret about them walleye down there in them out flowing waters...

Don.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Which lake if I could ask?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It’s in twisted’s first post.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> It’s in twisted’s first post.


Sorry, I missed that! I assumed it was milton, didnt look like wb.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the report, happy to hear the Ranger was out and about. I sure wish they would check that spot more, especially in the late evenings! 😂 Were you fishing live bait? Those cold water perch are my favorite of the year for eating if they had any size to them.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I think when they were passing out brains those two guys thought they said Trains and said NO thanks We have a box full


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I was using jigging raps at 1st. I quickly changed over to minnow/bobber set up. I had maggots/red worms but fish wanted minnows that trip. I agree with night check ups more. I have been checked after dark there about 2 months ago. 

Don.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Cold water panfish are the absolute best. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Appreciate the info Don, while everyone is shoulder to shoulder ripping giant heavy vibes im perfectly content down stream catching ohio gold. Flow looks great right now I'll have to get down and give it a go.


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. Been itching to go out, but never been to milton. Probably, just going to wait for the spring, though i probably should get familar with milton as i heard its a good panfish lake


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice report, Don. I had full intentions on getting on the ice one last time this afternoon, but I unloaded the gear out of the car yesterday evening about an hour after loading it up. So, I'm going to hit the Milton spillway instead. 

I hooked into a monster walleye off of the rail on March 2nd, 2019. I could do anything with her. I tried to slide her up the tube, but she weighed to much for that. I only got her up about a foot. She eventually came off the hook and slipped back into the water and swam away... shattering my hopes and dreams. A guy had caught a 6 pounder a couple hours earlier. This fish dwarfed his. He did everything he could to help me land it too. Ugh... still heartbroken lol.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

You absolutely need a drop net if you are going to fish for eyes off of the rail.... Walley world 8 dollar net with the handle cut off works, get some rope and a rock and your in business. 

Only problem is some of those big females still won't fit in it 😂 

Ashame though, think about how many MORE walleye would be in the mahoning if all those giant females FULL of eggs weren't yanked out of there?!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...don't have an issue with walleye being kept <anywhere> milton is one place that I see snagged fish kept all the time. The rangers know of it as well. Been checked a handful of times since last November there and had talks about snagging fish almost everytime. I think there are plenty of walleye in river and around spillway with how many I have caught/snagged even going back to middle of last summer...let alone a couple years since I've been fishing down there. Both the walleye I caught last sunday had indicator Marks on there back side of being fouled hooked. So thanks to whoever released those 2. 

...Fmader. I want to say that I was there that day when you lost that fish. I was down around the island and remember seeing a guy <you> trying walk a really big walleye up that concrete chute...then it tumbled back to the water. I do remember talking to someone about the other walleye that same day...

Don.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Not At all saying that I have an issue with keeping walleye, just saying imagine how many more there would be if all those females full of eggs weren't pulled out ever spring.

I absolutely agree with you, the mahoning is as healthy as its ever been and it's full of walleye all the way through. Not just in that stretch either... I have caught plenty from there all the way through Warren. There's no shortage of fish, wasn't my point to "shame" someone who keeps prespawn females (lord knows I've kept my share over the years). Just saying there surely would be a lot more if those females were able to spawn out, that's all.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

And as I've already implied just like you I have issue with the snagging, I've been fishing down there for a LONG time. I've called the Warden's, we have talked about it. I've gather as much info as possible and sent as many tips as I could. They are WELL aware of those issue. 

Sadly enough it all boils down to the wrong will continue to do wrong, and the good will continue to do good. Can't change that and they don't have enough man power to patrol it all the time. Good thing is they certainly do make their presence and put on the hours when the fish are stacked that's for sure.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

All good. I wasn't trying to stir the pot. Shoot the perch I caught last year down there at Milton and out at westbranch had eggs in them. Kinda felt bad abit when processing them. I've never run into any walleye over 3 pounds at Milton but had some back hooked that I couldn't lift out of water.

Anyway it's all good ... again I wasn't trying to start any trouble.

Stay twisted,
Don.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...Fmader. I want to say that I was there that day when you lost that fish. I was down around the island and remember seeing a guy <you> trying walk a really big walleye up that concrete chute...then it tumbled back to the water. I do remember talking to someone about the other walleye that same day...
> 
> Don.


That’s funny you were there that day. I also think that was the first time I’ve ever fished there. If it wasn’t the first, it was the second.

As far as a net goes, I had one that would have reached the chute. I think I might drill a hole in the handle and bolt an 8’ section of PVC to it.

I see a lot of foul hooked fish kept there as well. I’ve tossed back a handful that I’ve caught foul hooked. That big female was hooked in the mouth, which was kinda surprising for the time of year.

I found a picture that my buddy took from a rock down below. There’s really no justice with the pic, but just try to compare the size of the fish with my leg lol.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

That's exactly what I saw with that picture! I remember thinking to myself <dam> lol.

Don.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> That's exactly what I saw with that picture! I remember thinking to myself <dam> lol.
> 
> Don.


Haha I thought I hooked into a tire at first


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Welp... they just opened the discharge up a bit to 327 cfps from 115ish... I think that's still relatively calm for down there. I know they'll open her up to 2500 and blast the entire valley through there.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...same for Berlin. 

Don.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

colonel594, not disagreeing with you or anyone else here.
Just wanted to mention that the walleye's have made it all the way down to Lowellville. The guys have been catching them under the dam for years, however, they removed the dam last summer. I'll be curious to see if it effects the good fishing in that spot.
Anyway, just wanted to let you know the Mahoning is alive and well to the Pa. line and beyond.


----------

